# Flagpole for the truck



## Chicken lights (Dec 22, 2018)

I built this a couple years ago. It usually comes off for the winter. 6061 aluminum. 68” tall top to bottom


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 22, 2018)

Bottom is just a piece of bronze bigger than the main pole. The top I cut off a slice, drilled a hole in the slice, then drilled and tapped the main pole. I turned down the shaft and made a piece of bronze fit, then put the cap on and bolted it in place. 

If I remember right, I did everything myself on a lathe, mill and possibly a drill press, except for drilling the hole in the side of the bronze. Wire or zip ties go through the hole to hold the flag to the bronze. 

Everything was leftovers from the shelf, cost and time was minimal on this.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 22, 2018)

Picture this mounted to a backrack. I made a pair of blocks, one top and bottom. I used a mill to waller out the hole, leaving it slightly proud. That way it clamps it tight to the backrack

6061 again, with stainless bolts


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## YYCHM (Dec 22, 2018)

Texas?


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 22, 2018)

Souvenir from one of my runs down there. One of my favourite states


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 23, 2019)

One of the downfalls to stainless hardware is sometimes they gall and won’t come apart. The last time I took this off the truck one if the nuts did that and broke the bolt. 

I had some free time yesterday and needed to go to a bolt store anyway...so....

I picked up a 3’ x 6’ Canada flag a couple weeks ago, it needs to get switched out.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 23, 2019)

You sure must be popular down in Texas!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 23, 2019)

You sure must be popular down in Texas!


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 23, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> You sure must be popular down in Texas!


Texas is an awesome place!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Jul 25, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Texas?



Got a Cuban one, much like that. LOL


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 3, 2021)

I need to re-redneck this, the original designs of milling a hole in the side of the brass and using mechanics wire held fine for in town use. We discovered a design defect at prolonged highway excessive speeds, although the honks and thumbs up were encouraging to that point. 

I’m wondering to chuck the brass up and make a 1/2” groove 1/8-1/4” deep, wide enough for a big zip tie. The big zip ties have a 120 lb tensile rating, I dunno how that translates to 75 mph


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 3, 2021)

‘Yer about to find out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 3, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> The big zip ties have a 120 lb tensile rating, I dunno how that translates to 75 mph



Attach a safety line to her just in case LOL.....


----------

